# Just hot of the needles



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just made this and have posted the pattern in the tutorials it is Free to download, this is my version and I have named it Summer Leaves hope you like it
To get the pattern top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into 
User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
cheers
Rena


----------



## Jazzy1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Love it the colour is beautiful and so nicely knitted. You don't stay far from me. Just across the bridge!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I love it, thanks so much for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

Can you please tell me where the tutorials are so I can get the pattern Please


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Love it! Very dainty indeed!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> Just made this and have posted the pattern in the tutorials it is Free to download, this is my version and I have named it Summer Leaves hope you like it


How beautiful! :thumbup: 
I love it!
Rena67, is this pattern available to everyone? How do I find it, if it is? Thank you.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful!! Love the color and the rosebuds - very nice choices.

Thank you for the pattern!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pretty . Someone else here comes from Bathgate .I think her name is Moira .


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

I love this. How can I download the pattern?


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

How very sweet


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous design; perfect for those many photo ops! Love the mint green for a little girl! Thank you for sharing with us all! :thumbup:


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> Love it! Very dainty indeed!


Yes indeed.


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

sheltielady said:


> Can you please tell me where the tutorials are so I can get the pattern Please


top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into 
User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
cheers
Rena


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern and I found where to get it so now have it and am going to make this in a peach color


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Jokim said:


> How beautiful! :thumbup:
> I love it!
> Rena67, is this pattern available to everyone? How do I find it, if it is? Thank you.


top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into 
User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
cheers
Rena


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Jokim said:


> How beautiful! :thumbup:
> I love it!
> Rena67, is this pattern available to everyone? How do I find it, if it is? Thank you.


top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into 
User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
cheers
Rena


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Very, very pretty. You did a beautiful job of knitting.


----------



## BJNKnits (Jan 24, 2015)

Makes me wish I had a little girl to knit for again! Beautiful work!


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

So pretty...wish my grands would start having girls!! Awaiting the 4th great-grandson and knitting up a storm but would like to get my "pinks" back out!!


----------



## BJNKnits (Jan 24, 2015)

Makes me wish I had baby girls to knit for again! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiiful pattern - I wish I could get it into iBooks


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into
> User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
> cheers
> Rena


I did that but for some reason I can't get it down loaded . Its not the computer . or pattern . Its just me on the computer. LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> Just made this and have posted the pattern in the tutorials it is Free to download, this is my version and I have named it Summer Leaves hope you like it
> To get the pattern top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into
> User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
> cheers
> Rena


GORGEOUS!! great work!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just click on download and save it to your computer the type of document is .doc then you can print it out  try again


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

lovely job!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

What a pretty little sweater! Thank you for sharing the pattern


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely top! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

So dainty, lovely color, and lovely work!
:thumbup:


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

This is very lovely, you did a great job.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Found it and downloaded it. Thank you Rena!&#9829;


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful, love the color, love the pattern, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

You go to Readers Forum, but I can't find how to download, only how to make a tutorial.


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

I did that and saw Summer Leaves, but that's where I ran into a snag. I clicked on it, and up came the original post. How do I get it to download?


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

This is gorgeous . Thanks for sharing the pattern, I am going to copy it now.


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't find 'download'...


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Rena67 said:


> Just made this and have posted the pattern in the tutorials it is Free to download, this is my version and I have named it Summer Leaves hope you like it
> To get the pattern top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into
> User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
> cheers
> Rena


Very pretty.


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful&#10084;


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job and love the color.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just too cute ........great work......lovely color


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Rena67 said:


> Just made this and have posted the pattern in the tutorials it is Free to download, this is my version and I have named it Summer Leaves hope you like it
> To get the pattern top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into
> User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
> cheers
> Rena


That is so beautiful, lovely knitting and pretty color, just perfect for Easter & Spring.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

I downloaded and can't wait to knit it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful and love the color.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks a lot!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,fabulous work and colour.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## suttler (Mar 8, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful!
Just found out there is going to be a new little girl joining our extended family.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Your little jacket is ever so pretty and beautifuly knitted,what a perfect colour for that pattern.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. That is so very beautiful I love the color too,


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very, very pretty!! Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

This is beautiful. Thanks so much for the pattern. I have downloaded it and it is top of my to do list.


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautiful. Just printed it out, and starting tomorrow.
Have wasted hours looking for just what I wanted!
Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

That is so beautiful. I just love the color. Thank you for sharing. You never know when a baby gift is needed.
Thank you again,
Fran


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

GladOak said:


> Beautiful. Just printed it out, and starting tomorrow.
> Have wasted hours looking for just what I wanted!
> Thanks for the pattern.


Am sure you will use this one many many times and sometimes what we think is wasted hours looking for something is not wasted at all cos you got the chance to see lovely other things while you searched  Enjoy the pattern 
Rena


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautifully knitted. Thanks for posting!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the minty green for spring.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely &#128515;


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

how beautiful...OMG!!! absolutely love this


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

how beautiful...OMG!!! absolutely love this


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh how precious and well done.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful great knitting thanks for sharing


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Is there an approximate size? I just love it.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

gorgeous!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

cgcharles said:


> Is there an approximate size? I just love it.


0 - 3 months on 3.5mm needles DK/worsted yarn
3 - 6 months on 4.mm needles 
pattern says DK/Sport should be worsted 
cheers
Rena


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the color


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

So cute and I love the color - so restful.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

thank you so much for the adorable pattern...


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Rena Thank You so much for the lovely pattern. I am going to knit it. I do a lot of knitting and i do not sell my knitting i give it away to my friends and i knit a lot for our local Hospital. Charlie


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

charlie said:


> Rena Thank You so much for the lovely pattern. I am going to knit it. I do a lot of knitting and i do not sell my knitting i give it away to my friends and i knit a lot for our local Hospital. Charlie


Your welcome Charlie am sure you will be in demand for more of them when they see it....it is really cute. I have no problems with anyone selling what they make from it ...just not selling the pattern as I would like it to be free

:-D 
Rena


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Isn't that sweet! Lovely color.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

awh that is so sweet


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It is beautiful!


----------



## joy55js (Dec 9, 2013)

Gorgeous! You do beautiful work.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Darling. Job well done!


----------



## shinermom (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

It's beautiful and the color is perfect.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Couldn't be cuter. Thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful little cardigan. Many thanks for the pattern. You are so generous.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love it, thanks so much for sharing. 💞


Me, too


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

So Sweet


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous my dear


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

it is very pretty.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

maggie45 said:


> This is beautiful. Thanks so much for the pattern. I have downloaded it and it is top of my to do list.


Hi Maggie there is a correction...please note

just noticed I need to correct the pattern I have and * in the wrong place, so if you make a note of this 
Row15 Row reads Sl1 K4 * K1,yfwd... * should be after the K1 so should read Sl1 K4 K1* yfwd ...as the repeats would be all wrong if you tried to K1 at the start of the repeats.
This also applies to rows 17, 19,21,23,25 move the * to just before the yfwd

chest measures 20 inches
length from back neck to hem is almost 10 inches

cheers Rena


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> Just made this and have posted the pattern in the tutorials it is Free to download, this is my version and I have named it Summer Leaves hope you like it
> To get the pattern top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into
> User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
> cheers
> Rena


What a beautiful sweater!! I love your design. The color is magnificent!!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Rena67 said:


> Just made this and have posted the pattern in the tutorials it is Free to download, this is my version and I have named it Summer Leaves hope you like it
> To get the pattern top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into
> User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
> cheers
> Rena


That is just solo adorable!😊


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Rena67 said:


> Just made this and have posted the pattern in the tutorials it is Free to download, this is my version and I have named it Summer Leaves hope you like it
> To get the pattern top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into
> User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
> cheers
> Rena


Where do I find the tutorial? I love the pattern!


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for reply, Rena. And correction.
Just about to search for circular needle. Not 7 am here, Easter Monday.
Most people are sleeping, not me! Cannot get my radio station that I want. otherwise I would have started.
Yes, I see hundreds of beautiful items whilst googling, and on here.
Thanks again for the pattern. Gladys.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

GladOak said:


> Thanks for reply, Rena. And correction.
> Just about to search for circular needle. Not 7 am here, Easter Monday.
> Most people are sleeping, not me! Cannot get my radio station that I want. otherwise I would have started.
> Yes, I see hundreds of beautiful items whilst googling, and on here.
> Thanks again for the pattern. Gladys.


Why would you need a circular needle it is knitted on two needles you only need stitch holders when you divide it up 
Rena 
ps have you downloaded the updated version
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330042-1.html#7136351


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> Why would you need a circular needle it is knitted on two needles you only need stitch holders when you divide it up
> Rena
> ps have you downloaded the updated version
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330042-1.html#7136351


I use circular needles all the time, use them just like straights. Actually I don't use straight needles unless they are no more than 8" long. I have this sweater set up on a circular right now


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi again Rena. At last my comp. is letting me know I have an email.
Good question you asked about needles. I noticed 202 stitches in directions, so that is why the circular. Also, easier to find than searching for a pair of straights. Have just downloaded the latest directions.
Have started knitting. I am knitting this for a charity stall. It is Children First Foundation. Moira Kelly brought 2 conjoined twins here from Bangladesh for successful operation. Just one of her deeds. That is ok?
Thanks again. Gladys.


----------



## knitpat (Nov 15, 2014)

that is gorgeous, thanks for pattern


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful little sweater. Love the color.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

love the colour just beautiful


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

GladOak said:


> Hi again Rena. At last my comp. is letting me know I have an email.
> Good question you asked about needles. I noticed 202 stitches in directions, so that is why the circular. Also, easier to find than searching for a pair of straights. Have just downloaded the latest directions.
> Have started knitting. I am knitting this for a charity stall. It is Children First Foundation. Moira Kelly brought 2 conjoined twins here from Bangladesh for successful operation. Just one of her deeds. That is ok?
> Thanks again. Gladys.


of course it is ok ....hope you make lots of them and get loads of sales to make the funds....I just thought you had thought it would be done on circulars lol but I never had any bother doing it on a straight with the 202 sts but everyone has their own way of doing things so have fun and enjoy it
Rena


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I love that - so pretty!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning!!!


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

I am so very glad I clicked into your topic. The sweater made me ooh and ahhh out loud.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. I am having trouble downloading the patter
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

bonniebb said:


> Beautiful sweater. I am having trouble downloading the patter
> Thank you for sharing.


I just downloaded the beautiful pattern by following Rena's instructions. I hope you can try again and get it!


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

lovely lovely so dainty.Anne


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It's such a cute dress. You're very nice to share your patterns. And free.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely sweater dress . Love the color.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> top of the page there is a bit says knitting forum click on that and go into
> User Submitted how to's and patterns and it is listed as Summer Leaves
> cheers
> Rena


Top of what page as this page does not have a knitting forum to click on? Please help?


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Gorgous!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Top of what page as this page does not have a knitting forum to click on? Please help?


You have to click on "Home" first at top of this page and it will take you to User submitted How to tutorials etc click on that and it will bring up Summer Leaves...Good Luck


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Top of what page as this page does not have a knitting forum to click on? Please help?


the top of this page, just under all the links

on the left hand side of the page


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

It is exquisitely beautiful.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Was this made with a cotton yarn? Do you remember the name of the yarn you used? Thanks.


----------



## Evie Rose (May 19, 2014)

That is absolutely gorgeous. You have done a wonderful job.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know what planet you are on, but when you click on forums, there is no "User submitted" link there


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

When you are on the same page as the rude answer you just gave to the person who attempted to help you, you will find a box at the top left of the page and inside that box it says
Knitting Forum - > Pictures

When I clicked on that it took me to the next screen and it said
Knitting Forum, Topics, Posts, Last Post

I clicked on the third one that said
User-Submitted How-Tos PatternsTutorials

This took me to the next screen and the first pattern listed is SUMMER LEAVES.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> I don't know what planet you are on, but when you click on forums, there is no "User submitted" link there


Why would anyone want to help you when you talk to them in this way? Very rude!


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> I don't know what planet you are on, but when you click on forums, there is no "User submitted" link there


Well I live on a planet that learns to follow directions and then say thank you for your help. I know I won't be going to your planet again!


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Manners cost nothing and if they don't take time to look through other areas of the forum they are missing a lot, shame that they cannot look through the forum maybe admin needs to send out "how to use this forum" when they join for those that can't be bothered to search for themselves ..or want spoon fed...but as they are in the minority thank goodness. 
Anyhow ladies thank you for all your lovely comments on the pattern I have just seen the first one posted on another group I am in and the lady has done it in white and added red embellishments and it looks lovely, she said she found it easy to follow the pattern and loved doing it. So satisfied it is a success


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> Manners cost nothing and if they don't take time to look through other areas of the forum they are missing a lot, shame that they cannot look through the forum maybe admin needs to send out "how to use this forum" when they join for those that can't be bothered to search for themselves ..or want spoon fed...but as they are in the minority thank goodness.
> Anyhow ladies thank you for all your lovely comments on the pattern I have just seen the first one posted on another group I am in and the lady has done it in white and added red embellishments and it looks lovely, she said she found it easy to follow the pattern and loved doing it. So satisfied it is a success


I am sure this pattern will be one of the 'go to' patterns for a lot of us as it is so sweet.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

How true. I did receive a PRIVATE REPLY from this person and it isn't worth acknowledging. My question is: What yarn should I use? It calls for DK and I'm wondering if they used cotton, acrylic, or what type of yarn. Any idea? I would love to see the white with red. I imagine it's beautiful.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely perfect for my charity knitting, I want to thank you very much for your generosity.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Keiko said:


> How true. I did receive a PRIVATE REPLY from this person and it isn't worth acknowledging. My question is: What yarn should I use? It calls for DK and I'm wondering if they used cotton, acrylic, or what type of yarn. Any idea? I would love to see the white with red. I imagine it's beautiful.


Hi double knitting in UK I thought originally was equivalent to US sport but since have learned it is equal to Sport/Worsted, I used a baby double knitting acrylic yarn and if you work on the smaller needles it will fit 0 - 3 months and on larger needles will fit 3 - 6 months but it tells you that on the pattern  
hope that helps you xx
Rena


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

JillF said:


> Absolutely perfect for my charity knitting, I want to thank you very much for your generosity.


Your very welcome xx enjoy
Rena


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Perfect.Thank you. I even have some of that type yarn on hand.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Keiko said:


> Perfect.Thank you. I even have some of that type yarn on hand.


Great look forward to seeing your finished one  
Rena


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Keiko said:


> How true. I did receive a PRIVATE REPLY from this person and it isn't worth acknowledging. My question is: What yarn should I use? It calls for DK and I'm wondering if they used cotton, acrylic, or what type of yarn. Any idea? I would love to see the white with red. I imagine it's beautiful.


the rules of KP say be polite. Maybe you should forward that PM to Admin and let him deal with it. No one needs to have the type of rudeness that has been shown here.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I feel it isn't worth it. I was raised to ALWAYS BE POLITE and to appreciate what you get and what people do for you. I felt bad for the person who attempted to help and didn't explain it as this person thought it should be explained, telling me in her PRIVATE REPLY there was nine pages of other people who didn't understand it either. I hope this person has found what he/she was looking for. As for me, I'm going to try to make that sweater. I think it's beautiful. Wish me luck. Have a great week.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

chickkie said:


> the rules of KP say be polite. Maybe you should forward that PM to Admin and let him deal with it. No one needs to have the type of rudeness that has been shown here.


your right Chickkie no need for rudeness, good manners are taught and remembered so maybe they were never taught

:roll:


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello thank you so much for the lovely pattern.
It's too bad some people have a need to be nasty .


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Rena...I have a question that might sound dumb but you said you used a baby double knitting acrylic yarn...do you mean you used 2 strands at the same time or just one strand? Again ...please excuse my question...Thank you,, Kathy


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

kathy0223 said:


> Hi Rena...I have a question that might sound dumb but you said you used a baby double knitting acrylic yarn...do you mean you used 2 strands at the same time or just one strand? Again ...please excuse my question...Thank you,, Kathy


Hi Kathy not a dumb question ...in the uk double knitting is a weight/thickness of our yarn and only use one strand to knit it ...in US it is equivalent to your sport/worsted
hope that helps 
Rena


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Rena...that works for me...I just bought baby yarnso I can make it but I might want to go back and get worsted weight yarn to make it in instead...thank you for your help...You are very sweet!!! Kathy


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> Hi Kathy not a dumb question ...in the uk double knitting is a weight/thickness of our yarn and only use one strand to knit it ...in US it is equivalent to your sport/worsted
> hope that helps
> Rena


this is just a suggestion, but I wonder if you listed the gauge that is shown on the yarn you use, if it would be easier to match it. I think maybe our Astra might be the same as your DK. But I just found some yarn and am using one strand of a fingering weight and a navajo plied strand of very fine lace weight together. It works for me.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

chickkie said:


> this is just a suggestion, but I wonder if you listed the gauge that is shown on the yarn you use, if it would be easier to match it. I think maybe our Astra might be the same as your DK. But I just found some yarn and am using one strand of a fingering weight and a navajo plied strand of very fine lace weight together. It works for me.


Hi chickkie
in the UK we do not get "gauge" on our bands round the yarn but needle size which for DK would be 3.25 or 4mm that is the suggested needle size for DK 
Rena
Just noticed your in Canada so your knitting needle sizes are what our old uk ones were so either a 9 which is what I used or for the bigger size an 8 and what you call gauge we have number of sts etc so 22 sts and 30 rows = 10 x10cm on your number 8 needle or 4mm needles


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

maybe the stitches per inch and the needle size - that is what I meant as a gauge. I was thinking about those that are inquiring about what UK DK is. I have no trouble getting a yarn to match. All these International differences!


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern! Beautiful


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> the rules of KP say be polite. Maybe you should forward that PM to Admin and let him deal with it. No one needs to have the type of rudeness that has been shown here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

whackydo said:


> You have to click on "Home" first at top of this page and it will take you to User submitted How to tutorials etc click on that and it will bring up Summer Leaves...Good Luck


Thanks as I bookmarked it! Lovely free pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful and your work is perfection.


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing a beautiful pattern.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness, so beautiful.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

DARLING!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Adorable !


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Gorgeous and lovely colour.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

That is so sweet, just LOVE the sleeves, and the color is divine.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I am making this jacket now and I wonder if there is a problem with the numbering of the rows on the frilled edging or is it just me. I have done the edging the way I think it should be done, and the numbers should be (in my mind) 
1,3,5,7,9 and 11 are increase rows
2,4,6,8,10 and 12 are plain rows
and row 13 is the cast off row.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I am making this jacket now and I wonder if there is a problem with the numbering of the rows on the frilled edging or is it just me. I have done the edging the way I think it should be done, and the numbers should be (in my mind)
> 1,3,5,7,9 and 11 are increase rows
> 2,4,6,8,10 and 12 are plain rows
> and row 13 is the cast off row.


Yes that is correct I thought I had put a correction in about that sorry Chickkie but you done well to suss it out just wrong numbers on the pattern ...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> Yes that is correct I thought I had put a correction in about that sorry Chickkie but you done well to suss it out just wrong numbers on the pattern ...





chickkie said:


> I am making this jacket now and I wonder if there is a problem with the numbering of the rows on the frilled edging or is it just me. I have done the edging the way I think it should be done, and the numbers should be (in my mind)
> 1,3,5,7,9 and 11 are increase rows
> 2,4,6,8,10 and 12 are plain rows
> and row 13 is the cast off row.


I finished this last night. Mine only has 10 rows for the edging.
Sewing sleeve will be the hardest part.
It looks great even if I do say so. Thanks again, Rena.
I copied your revised version.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

GladOak said:


> I finished this last night. Mine only has 10 rows for the edging.
> Sewing sleeve will be the hardest part.
> It looks great even if I do say so. Thanks again, Rena.
> I copied your revised version.


the original pattern only had 10 rows to the edging. Did you do it exactly as the pattern?


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

chickkie said:


> the original pattern only had 10 rows to the edging. Did you do it exactly as the pattern?


 Yes Chickkie. Cast off loosely. Gladys.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

if you followed the original pattern, then you are doing a row of increases on both the knit and the purl sides of the pattern and casting off immediately after an increase row?


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is my jacket. Where are you talking about chickkie? The edging? My increases were only yarn over. On the pattern I followed, revised one only had 10 rows. I cast off on the wrong side. I see the pattern I followed is not there now. Having a BIG seniors moment - can't see where to load picture. Gladys.


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Here it is - I hope!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

The pattern is lovely. I like both. I don't have the skill. Exceptional work for both of you. Thank you so much for sharing your lovely work and the pattern.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you for the gorgeous pattern. I couldn't wait to get it on the needles!

I am having a bit of trouble with the decorative eyelets on the body (before you get to the flounce).

On row 19 there seems to be two eyelets on the right side, but only one on the left (after you knit the 94 stitches). When you do row 21, if you knit the 90 as directed, there aren't enough stitches left to knit 10 to complete the row. 

I think there might be a yfwd missing on row 19 but I don't know where it should go. Has anyone knitted this adorable sweater with the decorative eyelets? Where am I going wrong?

Gigi


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you for the gorgeous pattern. I couldn't wait to get it on the needles!
> 
> I am having a bit of trouble with the decorative eyelets on the body (before you get to the flounce).
> 
> ...


Hi Gigi yes there is a yfwd missing at the end of row 19 should read K 94 yfwd sl1 k2tog psso YFWD k11 sorry thought I had put that correction in I have re written the pattern to include that


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you for the gorgeous pattern. I couldn't wait to get it on the needles!
> 
> I am having a bit of trouble with the decorative eyelets on the body (before you get to the flounce).
> 
> ...


Hi Gigi yes there is a yfwd missing at the end of row 19 should read K 94 yfwd sl1 k2tog psso YFWD k11 sorry thought I had put that correction in I have re written the pattern to include that


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you Rena. 

I am still not getting it right. When you start the body, you have 122 stitches (2 fronts and the back from the holders). 

On the body, the decorative eyelets before the flounce is still giving me trouble. The instructions for row 19 counts up to122 stitches, and I have 122 stitches. I am getting into trouble on the rest of that section.

Rows, 21, 23, 25, and 29 count up to 124. Should I reduce the number of stitches between the eyelets by 2 or did I miss an increase to the total amount of stitches in this section.

Thanks,

GIgi


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

there is a revised pattern -

I would also like to suggest that the pattern be changed to do the body first after dividing the fronts/sleeves etc. It means one less set of ends to deal with. That was the way I did mine, and I did the sleeves circularly so I only had the beginning and end tails to deal with on the body and the sleeves.

Did anyone else have a problem with the first part of the pattern, the p1 at the end of the pattern rows? The pattern is not the same on both sides of the border rows.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

chickkie said:


> there is a revised pattern -
> 
> I would also like to suggest that the pattern be changed to do the body first after dividing the fronts/sleeves etc. It means one less set of ends to deal with. That was the way I did mine, and I did the sleeves circularly so I only had the beginning and end tails to deal with on the body and the sleeves.
> 
> Did anyone else have a problem with the first part of the pattern, the p1 at the end of the pattern rows? The pattern is not the same on both sides of the border rows.


There is a new updated one please download that one and you will see the corrections, if you choose to do the pattern your way thats fine I don't like circular needles or working on sets of four and the sleeve seam is a little seam so there is not much to sew up, sorry if you don't like the way it is written but I am not changing it. Not everyone knits on circulars. I wrote the pattern to make it as simple as possible for the less experienced knitters.
Looking forward to seeing your finished item
cheers
Rena


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you for the gorgeous pattern. I couldn't wait to get it on the needles!
> 
> I am having a bit of trouble with the decorative eyelets on the body (before you get to the flounce).
> 
> ...


yes there is a yfwd before the knit 11.....I have just uploaded an amended version which should help you so if you delete the one you have and download that one it will be better


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> There is a new updated one please download that one and you will see the corrections, if you choose to do the pattern your way thats fine I don't like circular needles or working on sets of four and the sleeve seam is a little seam so there is not much to sew up, sorry if you don't like the way it is written but I am not changing it. Not everyone knits on circulars. I wrote the pattern to make it as simple as possible for the less experienced knitters.
> Looking forward to seeing your finished item
> cheers
> Rena


ohhhhh, I wasn't suggesting you change the pattern to do the sleeves that way... just that was the way I did them.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

GladOak said:


> Here it is - I hope!


nice pink did you not want to do the lace bit at the bottom? download the newer version that is in the submitted tutorials I just put it in today and it has all the corrections and delete the first one you downloaded
Rena


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

chickkie said:


> ohhhhh, I wasn't suggesting you change the pattern to do the sleeves that way... just that was the way I did them.


Your quote
"I would also like to suggest that the pattern be changed to do the body first after dividing the fronts/sleeves etc."

Chickkie I have spent enough time writing this pattern, creating pdfs updating pdfs and uploading them, having to get admin to delete the previous ones for me so that people did not download the version that had errors in it and finally I have got it right and uploaded the better version, I don't see what difference it makes in which order people knit it if they are experienced knitters and happy to change the order that is up to them but as the fluted edge on the bottom ends differently to the one on the sleeves that could confuse the ones that are not that confident if they are doing the sleeves after the body ..so all I want to do is make it easy and make it free, people that have made it and have never tackled anything fancy before have felt it was easy to understand and they managed it fine apart from the couple of errors I had and once I explained it they were fine with it. Each to his own way of doing things 
Rena


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I am making the second one of these sweaters - it really is a cute sweater. I am sorry that my suggestion upset you, I sure didn't mean it to do that. I only suggested it so there wasn't another set of ends to sew in.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I am making the second one of these sweaters - it really is a cute sweater. I am sorry that my suggestion upset you, I sure didn't mean it to do that. I only suggested it so there wasn't another set of ends to sew in.


no problem am not upset

:thumbup:


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> nice pink did you not want to do the lace bit at the bottom? download the newer version that is in the submitted tutorials I just put it in today and it has all the corrections and delete the first one you downloaded
> Rena


Thanks Rena. I didn't do the lacework, as I was not happy with the wool. It was cheap and had a lot of knots in it. Was given to me. And it was 8 ply and I used large needles, so have no idea who it will fit. I will make a finer one. I will make the sleeves longer for whoever buys it if they wish.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

GladOak said:


> Thanks Rena. I didn't do the lacework, as I was not happy with the wool. It was cheap and had a lot of knots in it. Was given to me. And it was 8 ply and I used large needles, so have no idea who it will fit. I will make a finer one. I will make the sleeves longer for whoever buys it if they wish.


well never mind you made it and well done to you ... am sure some mum would love that for their wee one xxx


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for this gorgeous pattern Rena. The knitting is finished. I just have to get the right buttons and ribbon.

Gigi


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you so much for this gorgeous pattern Rena. The knitting is finished. I just have to get the right buttons and ribbon.
> 
> Gigi


Beautiful Gigi when I saw this I smiled I have just finished one the same colour and only went and got the buttons yesterday I chose pearl ball buttons and I bought little white bows that had pearls on them as well so need to get it finished off today, I bet you will knit this one often it is so easy to do.... once you do one you then want to do another one
thankyou for letting me see your work

:thumbup: Rena


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

What a beautiful little cardigan. You have done a great job with it and the colour you've used is gorgeous. You should be very proud of it.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I love the pattern and the colour, and it is so well knitted!


----------



## LucyX94 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

